# Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!



## MrTimmsn (13. April 2012)

*Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Hallöchen erstmal,

sorry wenns jetzt nicht gerade profesionell wird..is mein 1. Thread.

Also habe ein Problem. Habe diese Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse verbaut.

Gehäuse: Aerocool X-Warrior PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Lüfter: Xilence - 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter - Transparent mit Blauen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Naja habe die Lüfter eingebaut weil mir meine Sapphire HD 6870 eindeutig bei BF3 zu heiß geworden ist. (über 75°C).

Ich glaube die Lüfter laufen mit 1200-1500 Rpm und das ist mir eindeutig zu laut. Speed fan gibt nichts her weil die Lüfter 2-polig sind.

Jetzt die Frage..Lüftersteuerung oder andere Lüfter mit 3,4 poligen (Anschlüssen) ? 


Danke jetzt schonmal für die Antworten 

Nicht wunder wenn die Festplatte auf nem Waschlappen liegt habe bis jetzt noch nicht die richtige Gummierung für die Platten-Halterung im Gehäuse gefunden also muss das notdürftig rein   
WARNUNG! : Leicht verstaubt !


----------



## ACDSee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Willkommen im Forum *MrTimmsn*,

dein Pc schaut etwas abenteuerlich aus, aber nun gut.
Für die Lüfter empfehle ich dir 7v-Adaper, das ist die einfachste Lösung. Alternativ die Kabel umklemmen schwarz zu schwarz und das andere Kabel zu rot.
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Lüfter schuldlos sind und dein Gehäuseblech einfach etwas dünn ist und es daher vibriert. Musst du mal hören.. 

schleifen, rattern, klackern = Lüfter 
vibrieren = Gehäuse

Wenn deine Lüfter mit weniger Spannung immernoch zu laut sind, tausche sie aus.
Gute und günstige Modelle gibt es von Enermax:

Regelbar mit Lüstersteuerung: Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A)
auch ungeregelt leise: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12); Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A)

Wenn es wieder blau sein soll: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL)

Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich auch, sehr praktisch wenn man ab und an mal stärker übertaktet, für den leisen Betrieb sind gute Lüfter aber unumgänglich und bei Wahl lauten Lüfter drosseln oder leisen Lüfter kaufen die bessere Investition. GGf. bekommst du die HD 6870 durch undervolting kühler und leiser. 75°C sind für eine GPU aber im grünen Bereich und kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## MrTimmsn (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Danke für die super schnelle Antwort. Ja ich weiß mein Pc schaut wüst aus, liegt aber daran dass ich erst 15 bin und das mein erster allein zusammengestellter PC ist 

Ich habe den Lüfter mal an mein Mainboard hingeklatscht und siehe da! Nurnoch mit 700 rpm gelaufen  Aber habe ein Problem. Der andere ich nenn ihn einfach "Lüfter-Anschluss" am MB ist defekt. Und an dem hängt mein andere Lüfter er hinten die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob Lüftersteuerung oder neue Lüfter. Oder neues MB und ner CPU(mein i5 650 machts nicht mehr lang). 

Trotzdem Vielen Dank ich werde schauen was sich tuen lässt.


Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

wenn die beiden lüfter an nem molex-stecker hängen, nimm mal den mittleren der beiden pole mit ner zange raus und steck ihn ins andere mittlere loch. dann wird er nur noch mit 7v betrieben und sollte deutlich leiser sein ...

was ist das denn für ein MB ?  eins mit lüftersteuerung ist imemr sinnvoll 

und noch ein tipp: wenn du den kabelwust etwas aufräumst, wird auch der luftstrom weniger behindert und damit die kühlung besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Leicht verstaubt? Das Seitentiel ist ja quasi dicht. Das Gehäuse ist schon recht beengt, was steckt da überhaupt an Hardware drin? Der Lüfter verfügt doch über einen 3 pol. Stecker womit man den zb auch über das Board laufen lassen könnte ohne den Molex Adapter. Ich hätte ja zuerst mal die Kabel besser verlegt und mal kontrolliert ob die Front sich nicht mit Staub zugesetzt hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

hmm etwas reinigen und aufräumen könnte nicht schaden  tipp: staubsauger auf minimaler leistung + pinsel zum säubern, und danach mti schwarzen kabelbindern die kabel zusammenfassen und zB in den leeren laufwerkslots verschwinden lassen  wenn du platz hast auch dahinter, geht bei manchen gehäusen


nachtrag: also von vorne gesehen rechts der laufwerke 

http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2011/aerocool_xwarrior_gehaeuse_test//aerocool_review_system_2.jpg

so kriegt die graka auch luft


----------



## MrTimmsn (14. April 2012)

Ja aber entweder ist der anschluss am mb kaputt oder der Adapter vom Lüfter. Also über mb kannste knicken..

Ja mache ich mal an einem ruhigen Sonntag  Oh das wird ne heiden Arbeit! Habe schon fürs zusammen bauen mehr als 2 einhalb Stunden gebraucht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Das ist doch Hobby und keine Arbeit , und nicht bis zum nächsten Totensonntag warten


----------



## MrTimmsn (14. April 2012)

Die hardware ist relativ veraltet da ich zuerst einen Fertig-PC gekauft hab und dann das gehäuse gewechselt habe weils dadrinnen vieeeeeel zu heiß wurde. 
CPU: i5 650 GPU: SAPPHIRE HD 6870 Motherboard: Acer FMP-55 Netzteil: Be Quiet 630W ( ja ist viel zu viel ich weiß, wollte eig. nen i7 3960 reinbauen und eine GTX 570). 6 GB Ram. 2 HDD's eine WEstern Digital 500 gb und die andere eine Samsung(Kein Plan) 2 TB beide jeweils mit 5400 rpm. 

Ja eventuell morgen wenn ich Zeit finde


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

och so viel ist das nicht ... da ich mir bezüglich meiner grafik vor nem monat gedacht habe, es wäre wohl finanziell sinnvoll erstmal ne mittelklasse karte zu nehmen und dann in ein paar monaten ne zweite davon, habe ich auch 650w  wobei so ein amd x6 ja auch strom wie heu frisst ...   lieber mal ein etwas stärkeres netzteil nehmen, der leistungsüberschuss wird dann halt eifnach nicht genutzt. besser als abstürze und co


----------



## MrTimmsn (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Ok leute. Danke für den super Schnellen Support!! Ich habe jetzt den Molex Anschluss ein bisschen modifiziert also den 2 poligen auseinander gestöpselt und in das letzte slot reingesteckt d.h. es sind 2 Slots in der Mitte frei. Jetzt laufen beide mit angenehmen 700 rpm! Vielen Dank nochmal! Und ja ich werde mein PC säubern und den Kabel salat im Gehäuse verschwinden lassen 


Grüße

Tim


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

 dann kriegt er nur noch 5 volt   nicht besonders viel, aber solange er dreht...  ok freut mich zu hören 

viel spaß noch beim basteln


----------



## Uter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Wenn 2 Pins in der Mitte frei sind, dann sind es 7V.


----------



## Festplatte (15. April 2012)

MrTimmsn schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die super schnelle Antwort. Ja ich weiß mein Pc schaut wüst aus, liegt aber daran dass ich erst 15 bin und das mein erster allein zusammengestellter PC ist



Soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber ich bin 14, hab meinen ERSTEN PC mit 10 zusammengebaut und sogar der sah ordentlicher aus!  Aber du solltest ihn wie bereits gesagt unbedingt aufräumen, die Kabel stören den Airflow sehr stark!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

naja, sehr stark stören die seit der abschaffung der IDE breitband-kabel nicht mehr  aber es ist nicht ganz optimal ...


----------



## black-wizard (16. April 2012)

Teste mal mit 5 Volt


----------



## MrTimmsn (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Ja hab jetzt aufgeräumt+gesäubert also mit Staubsauger und nochmal alles umgesteckt und in das leere Fach geräumt


----------



## Late (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Blöde frage, aber das Netzteil hat seinen Lüfter nicht oben, oder? Weil ich glaube dann wäre der Schwamm da drauf nicht so gut...


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter VIEL zu laut!*

Nö, ist unten und es ist ein Waschlappen.


----------

